# snack stick shelf life. Mold forming



## boykjo (Mar 13, 2014)

Thought I would share this..... I made these snack sticks 3 weeks ago and they were wrapped in foil and in the refrigerator. This is what I usually see at about three weeks.  You can see where white mold is starting to form and some furry stuff...not good. If this sausage was vacuum sealed this would start to occur at about 1.5 months in the fridge. You wouldn't be able to see it but the sausage would get slimy and when you cooked it and it dried, the white speckle on the casings would become visible......  













IMG_1394.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Mar 13, 2014


----------



## whtplainssmoker (Mar 13, 2014)

So does that mean the snack stick stash has to be tossed?   Is the lesson, eat your snack sticks fast?  And how long is "safe" in the vacuum sealed bag?


----------



## driedstick (Mar 13, 2014)

Joe thanks for the info, I try to always vac pac mine and freeze them (if they are not gone by the vac pac time)


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 13, 2014)

what's the RH in your frig Joe?


----------



## boykjo (Mar 13, 2014)

DanMcG said:


> what's the RH in your frig Joe?


Dont know... I'll check on it get back


----------



## mossymo (Mar 14, 2014)

What are you using for a cure and what is your meat/cure ratio?


----------



## boykjo (Mar 14, 2014)

DanMcG said:


> what's the RH in your frig Joe?


21% humidity. The sticks are all pork with 1.5 tsp TQ/lb meat


----------



## sb59 (Mar 14, 2014)

Once opened I think they would be slower to mold if left uncovered in meat drawer of fridge. Cold dry fridge air might even dry them further. I do find flavor of sticks seems to improve if left to room temp. before eating.


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 14, 2014)

Hmmm 21% is pretty low, I'm surprised you get any mold at all. I store mine in the frig in a paper bag so they keep drying.  White mold I just wipe off with water or vinegar. 
I guess one way to solve the problem would be to mail anything ya got left after 2 weeks to me!!!


----------



## jerseyhunter (Mar 16, 2014)

I've always stored mine in a brown paper bag at room temp lightly closed. They still keep drying out but are usually eaten in time. If I have to many I vac pac and freeze. But I don't use TQ I use  instacure.


----------



## maple sticks (Mar 16, 2014)

The only point at which I seal mine up is when they start to get too dry. Other wise paper bag in frig keeps them nice. Have had summer sausage in freezer for almost a year wrapped in freezer paper no problem. I do wrap summer sausage right after smoking if I'm going to freeze.


----------

